

Rovio planning Angry Birds theme park in Britain - JumpCrisscross
http://www.nytimes.com/reuters/2012/03/20/business/20reuters-angrybirds.html?_r=1&src=busln&nl=business&emc=edit_dlbkam_20120321

======
lewisgodowski
I still don't understand this Angry Birds obsession. When I downloaded the
demo, I found it wasn't very engaging. It's way too repetitive and incredibly
easy, but that's what you get where the only premise is to catapult something
at something else. Making it any more complicated would alienate a majority of
their users.

~~~
manuletroll
Plus it was a shameless ripoff of (insert name of flash game with catapults
here).

